# General beekeeping > Everything and anything >  A season of highs and lows

## Troutnabout

I have been off the forum for a long while, life has been hectic for the past year or so, but has settled down again and hopefully will stay that way for a while.  

Beekeeping has been a season of highs and lows this year:
Good - all three hives survived the winter
Bad - making shook swarms was not the success I'd hoped for
Good - established a nice new (and what I thought was a safe) enclosure for the hives
Bad had to work away from home a lot this year - not as much time available to work on bees, nor go fishing
Bad - hives suffered a vandalism attack in mid/late July.  All were affected and I completely lost my strongest hive as a result.  I have now been left with with only two hives but they are strong ones.  So started with three hives got to five after shaking and ending up with two, this is a real downer
Bad - Doctors have recommended I give up beekeeping as I am having stronger and stronger reactions to stings.  Giving up is not an option unless the reaction affects my breathing
Good - Looks like I have got three full supers of honey, which after the vandals struck is more than I could have hoped for.

----------


## HJBee

Similar experience here. 

Good - all the hives over wintered.

Bad - my BK mentor & good friend moved away to England.

Good - I didn't lose any of her (or my) colonies (yet - touch wood).

Bad - had to treat a couple of hives in the spring for the first time as varroa was high even after autumn & winter treatments.

Good - helped make 2 new beekeepers.

Bad - varroa count still high

Good - 1st season of honey yields!

Bad - just had my blood taken tonight to see if I do have a bee venom allergy and if so to what extent.

Good - a lovely days beekeeping in the sun today and confirmation that my 2 on the edge hives are back on the lay with newly mated late season queens!

----------

